# E540 Rear Lights



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone said always expect the unexpected. In this case I'm expecting the inevitable.

Can any one advise me how to replace a bulb in the rear light cluster in my 58 plate van ?

all the bulbs are currently working OK, but I know one day a bulb will go and I'll probably be travelling at the time.

Thanks, Adrian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Are these the separate round lights or something different?

JohnW


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

It's the standard round lights, i've looked at them many times and can't work out if its done from the back or if you simply remove the glass, and don't want to break anything


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I understand that the plastic lens unclips from the bottom. A friend of ours bought a new van and he was showing me how you need something suitable to just lift the bottom of the lens over the lug that holds it in place.

We too have now changed our van and it has got round lights but I haven't got around to working out what tool to use.

JohnW


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

From John's suggestion I've now used a small Allen key to push in the tab at the bottom of the lens glass and the whole unit springs out.

refitting appears to be the reverse, i.e. fit the top and push in the bottom of the complete unit.

Thanks, Adrian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Earlier thread on a similar subject. Last post on page 1 has some photos which make it a little clearer.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97785-bolero.html+bulb


----------

